# Exhaust - Ingress C644



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience of the exhast black entering the 'van via the waste pipe inlets to the waste tank? It seemed to be entering into the wardrobe area.
We noticed this happening and I have now sealed off this area with a liberal dose of foam filler. I also filled the space between the bunk and wardrobe, and the bathroom area and wardrobe. I then made a gas drop hole in the bottom of the wardrobe and fitted a rear pointing shallow cowl over it, for safety.
The casue, I suspect is due to the fact that the exhaust exits slightly downwards, midway beneath the body, not out to the side or the back.
I cannot see any method of altering this without a large cost involved.
However I am monitoring the situation,and would hope that the foam filling has prevented any more ingress as there does not seem to be any other appatures in evidence.
Suggestion would be appreciated, apart from selling the 'van !!!
Hovis


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

That sounds very deadly.

Can't you find a local garage that would fix some pipe on the end ?


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Are you sure you are not missing a tail pipe, most Hymers including mine, seem to exit to the side just behind the drivers door.

Regards


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

brandywine said:


> Are you sure you are not missing a tail pipe, most Hymers including mine, seem to exit to the side just behind the drivers door.
> 
> Regards


Must say I have to agree with brandywine. I can't think of any vehicle where the exhaust does not exit either at the side or the back.

JohnW


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

All exhaust pipes should discharge to the side or the rear not underneath because it could force the fumes upward!
Richard


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

A further thought on the subject. I assume that your van will use the standard exhaust from the original cab chassis. Have a look here to see if it is listed:

http://www.leisureshack.co.uk/osb/showitem.cfm/Category/Exhausts_9

There are illustrations that show you what the exhaust should look like in its entirety.

JohnW


----------

